# Cumpleaños de Colchonero



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero, Colchonero,
que hoy cumples el día entero.
Dicen que eres hombre de postín,
parecido a Bardem… En fin.

Un cuatro de enero al mundo viniste, 
menudo momento de invierno elegiste:
a tu familia fastidiaste las vacaciones, 
y no hubo Reyes. No te emociones.

A los cincuenta y dos has llegado:
El mayor del grupo recién formado.
¡Cincuenta y dos tacos, tío!
No te ofendas: no me río.

Por lo menos aún tienes pelo,
no te comparas a Mortadelo.
Pero sí pareces calvo de lengua:
de palabra no hay quien te detenga.

Ya siento, me ha dado por la mala poesía:
que conste que lo hago para que rían.
Sabemos que tú eres el poeta,
de los que escriben cursis saetas.

Muchos cumpleaños queremos que vivas
con tu familia y nuevas amistades (casi divas).
Pero nos debes aún dos o tres cervezas:
de la Bestia te salvamos… ¡grandiosa proeza!


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡Felicidades, Colchonero!! 
*
Esto hay que celebrarlo por todo lo alto. Año Nuevo, cumpleaños, Reyes... vaya juerga.  
Te deseo que pases un feliz día y que el año 2011 te traiga lo mejor.  

¡Un abrazo! 



Al amigo Colchonero 
le deseo paz, amor y dinero. 
Y algún título, pa' que no se diga, 
siempre que al Barça le deje la Liga. 

De su ingenio probado 
tantos foreros hemos disfrutado 
que su compañía es imprescindible 
por sus salidas siempre impredecibles. 

Ya no sigo rimando 
que en esto la Nonna no tiene igual 
con razón dirá que lo hago fatal: 
no hay que seguir a la suerte tentando. 

Te felicito el día,
si pudiera con música lo haría, 
mas considero tal vez lo mejor 
que el desatino no se haga mayor. 

Un abrazo muy cordial, 
no del frío de la estepa, 
mas de un amigo el calor. 

Lucio


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Qué emoción, amigo Colchonero, ser el destinatario de tan sentidos versos! Eres la Zenobia Camprubí del foro. Yo, pobre gusano, he ensayado unas rimas de arte menor, pero las musas me son esquivas: se conoce que los bibliotecarios cincuentones no me inspiran raptos poéticos. En fin, paciencia. Por lo demás, y mientras no te banean por lenguaraz, te deseo feliz cumpleaños y que tengas un gran ano, un ano venturoso y lleno de bonitas sorpresas.

Siempre suya,
Susan


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero, qué loco...
¡Cómo vive la ficción!

Tiene de poeta un poco
la locura y la razón.

Muchas felicidades
a _Bardem_ y _Sabina_,
de_ Pe_ y de la _Monina_.


----------



## Colchonero

Muchas gracias a todos. Vuestra facilidad para la alta poesía me ha dejado atónito y agradecido; estupefacto, más que atónito. 

Un placer compartir discusiones con todos vosotros. Y un placer aún mayor cuando descubro que no soy yo quien tiene razón y he aprendido así algo que ignoraba. Gracias.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

¡Felicidades Colchonero! ¡Y que cumplas muchos más!

Yo, ni poesía ni prosa, ¡qué cosa más sosa!

Un abrazo


----------



## Colchonero

Alma de cántaro said:


> ¡Felicidades Colchonero! ¡Y que cumplas muchos más!
> 
> Yo, ni poesía ni prosa, ¡qué cosa más sosa!
> 
> Un abrazo


 
No es sosería, es que eres un alma pura (como demuestra tu avatar impoluto). Muchas gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> No es sosería, es que eres un alma pura (como demuestra tu avatar impoluto). Muchas gracias y un abrazo.



_No como otros_, creo deducir de tu comentario...


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko oinak said:


> _No como otros_, creo deducir de tu comentario...




_¿Seré yo, Señor?_ 

No me seas Judas, Lurrezko.


----------



## Vampiro

Para los versos no tengo mucha gracia.
Y por escrito no puedo tocar la guitarra ni el bajo.
Te envío por tanto un gran abrazo.
Feliz cumple.
_


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades Colchonero. Me temo que la poesía no es lo mío, así que te felicito en triste prosa. Pues eso, que cumplas muchos más.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## clares3

Felicidades, Colchonero, y que cumplas muchos post.
Renuncio a la poesía: no me llamó Dios por esos caminos.
Fuera de la rigidez del foro, ¿Quién es el crío de tu avatar? ¿Se puede saber?
Hasta siempre
José (Murcia)
(Por cierto, veo que Vampiro toca la guitarra y el bajo; yo toco la batería: ¿hay grupo, aunque sea virtual, y le damos el día a Colchonero? Seguro que Aldonza canta estupendamente...)


----------



## Colchonero

Muchas gracias a todos.
*Vampiro*: sin contarte mi vida, siempre es un placer tener noticias del país más bello que conozco.
*Ant*: gracias por la tolerancia; un post borrado molesta menos cuando viene de ti (aunque me llegan rumores de que eres un ferviente vikingo)
*Clares*: ¿podré contar con tus oficios legales cuando finalmente Ant se canse de mi lengua desatada y me banee? 
Un abrazo fuerte a todos.


----------



## romarsan

Feliz cumple Colchonero.
Intentaría escribir una poesía de felicitación pero soy una dislexica del verso y sus reglas.
Eres de esas personas que sabe animar una discusión y arrancar una sonrisa.
Abrazos.


----------



## Colchonero

Muchas gracias, Guapa, siempre me agrada leer tus comentarios y el tono de simpatía que los envuelve. Besos y abrazos grandes.


----------



## emm1366

Colchonero.

Dios te conceda muchos más años para que nos acompañes en esta difícil labor de ayudar al prójimo.

Felicidades.

Y Le haré una trova paisa
al amigo colchonero
para que en el foro sepan
que él es un gran compañero.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Felicidades, colchonero de pro! Por poco no naciste un 6 de enero, qué complicado que hubiera sido el tema de los regalos...


----------



## Colchonero

Muchas gracias, querido *emm*, te deseo lo mismo y te agradezco mucho la trova. ¿Con qué melodía debo cantarla? Mejor ni lo intento.

Y gracias también a ti, estimado *Adolfo*; ya era un placer leer tus aportes, pero ahora que el gato escapó y compruebo que compartimos gustos musicales, todavía más.


----------



## oa2169

Colchonero colchonero 
esto no es un ardid
dime si este año
¿serás hincha del Madrid? (entiéndase: Atlético Madrid)

El destino me castigó con dura mano para la poesía pero.....bueno. Hice el intento. 

Un abrazo de oso en tu cumpleaños


----------



## Colchonero

oa2169 said:


> Colchonero colchonero
> esto no es un ardid
> dime si este año
> ¿serás hincha del Madrid? (entiéndase: Atlético Madrid)
> 
> El destino me castigó con dura mano para la poesía pero.....bueno. Hice el intento.
> 
> Un abrazo de oso en tu cumpleaños


 
Y yo te agradezco de verdad tanto el intento como el abrazo. Miles de gracias por acordarte de mí y por tu felicitación. Todo un detalle.


----------



## clares3

Colchonero said:


> *Clares*: ¿podré contar con tus oficios legales cuando finalmente Ant se canse de mi lengua desatada y me banee?


Cuenta con ello pero mejor no te metas en líos por esos mundos porque la policía de buenas costumbres de la calle a veces se pone muy borde.


----------



## capitas

Los amigos de mis amigos son mis amigos.
Te deseo un muy feliz cumpoleaños y una patada en le higado (sólo se la deseo a mis mejores amigos).
Felicidades.


----------



## Colchonero

Esto.... muchas gracias, *Capitas*, eres muy amable; pero ¿la patada no podría ser en otro sitio? Es que el hígado lo tengo ya muy castigado. No, ahí donde estás pensando no, que duele. 
Muchas gracias. Un abrazo.


----------



## Pinairun

Por estar la mayor parte del tiempo en Babia no me entero de lo que ocurre a mi alrededor. 
Pero hasta esta alma aparte llegó la alegría de la fiesta de tu cumple y no pude resistirme.

¡Que las musas sigan inspirándote con generosidad, amigo Colchonero, para deleite del resto de los mortales! 

¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Colchonero

Pinairun said:


> Por estar la mayor parte del tiempo en Babia no me entero de lo que ocurre a mi alrededor.
> Pero hasta esta alma aparte llegó la alegría de la fiesta de tu cumple y no pude resistirme.
> 
> ¡Que las musas sigan inspirándote con generosidad, amigo Colchonero, para deleite del resto de los mortales!
> 
> ¡Muchas felicidades!


 
Pues Babia es un lugar precioso. Gracias, chica de la perla, se hará lo que se pueda...


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> Pues Babia es un lugar precioso. Gracias, chica de la perla, se hará lo que se pueda...


¡Por eso paso tanto tiempo allí!


----------



## Calambur

¡Dios no permite que me meta con la poesía!, así que, estimado Colchonero, te ruego aceptes mi sencillo saludo en lengua coloquial, emitido desde la hermosa Babia -lugar que comparto con la querida Pina-, saludo que, como corresponde, llega tarde.

Espero que hayas disfrutado tu día y adhiero a las palabras de Susan... 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> que tengas un gran ano, un ano venturoso y lleno de bonitas sorpresas.
> 
> Siempre suya,
> Susan


...aunque no me atrevo a suscribir sus pretensos errores de tipeo.

¡Felicitaciones!
Vivi


----------



## Colchonero

Calambur said:


> ¡Dios no permite que me meta con la poesía!, así que, estimado Colchonero, te ruego aceptes mi sencillo saludo en lengua coloquial, emitido desde la hermosa Babia -lugar que comparto con la querida Pina-, saludo que, como corresponde, llega tarde.
> 
> Espero que hayas disfrutado tu día y adhiero a las palabras de Susan...
> 
> ...aunque no me atrevo a suscribir sus pretensos errores de tipeo.
> 
> ¡Felicitaciones!
> Vivi


 
Muchísimas gracias, Vivi, me temo que Babia empieza a estar superpoblada.  Siempre es un placer intercambiar opiniones contigo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque con mucho retraso, más vale tarde que nunca.
Felicidades y gracias por tus intervenciones.
Un saludo,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## Colchonero

XiaoRoel said:


> Aunque con mucho retraso, más vale tarde que nunca.
> Felicidades y gracias por tus intervenciones.
> Un saludo,
> Xiao Roel.


 

Nunca es tarde. Gracias a ti. Se te echaba de menos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola chaval, ¡felicidades atrasadas!

Hasta ahora sólo había conocido a un colchonero de esos de toa la vía y a mucha honra: mi cuñado Luis - una de las personas que más quiero del mundo. 

Ahora ya conozco dos .


----------



## Colchonero

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hola chaval, ¡felicidades atrasadas!
> 
> Hasta ahora sólo había conocido a un colchonero de esos de toa la vía y a mucha honra: mi cuñado Luis - una de las personas que más quiero del mundo.
> 
> Aghora ya conozco dos .


 
Muchas gracias, querida, te debo unas taciñas


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Muchas gracias, querida, te debo unas taciñas



Vaya, hombre. A última hora te estiras, los demás llevamos aquí un mes deshidratándonos...


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Vaya, hombre. A última hora te estiras, los demás llevamos aquí un mes deshidratándonos...


 
También es verdad. Pero es que mi memoria etílica está muy asociada a Santiago, ¿qué quieres?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pues lo que es a mí no se me va a pasar tu cumple nunca mais... la chica de Luis el Colchonero - mi hermana, of course - nació el cuatro de enero. Como para olvidarme....


----------



## Lurrezko

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues lo que es a mí no se me va a pasar tu cumple nunca mais... la chica de Luis el Colchonero - mi hermana, of course - nació el cuatro de enero. Como para olvidarme....



Pues a ver si te pasas antes el año que viene, chica; si no este hombre nos tiene desasistidos. Qué memoria etílica más poco cosmopolita...


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues a ver si te pasas antes el año que viene, chica; si no este hombre nos tiene desasistidos. Qué memoria etílica más poco cosmopolita...


 
Como dijo Max Aub, uno es de donde hace el bachillerato. O de donde se lo bebe.


----------

